# Wonderful Landscape of Guizhou_China



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guizhou ( Eng= Gui jo) Province, with its capital Guiyang, is located in the southwest China mainland. 

Guizhou Province is unfamiliar to many travelers and tourists. However, the peculiar natural scenery, remarkable national customs, brilliant history, culture and the pleasant climate condition form a unique, aboriginal, unsophisticated and mysterious landscape which is attracting more and more tourists, both domestic and international. 

More than 15 minority ethnic groups settled in Guizhou and most of the amazing scenic areas are located in these settled minority areas. 

First I introduce Miao people,most of them lived in the Miao and Dong Autonomous prefecture.

Pictures by Mr Beijing Sunset
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_5784.html

Guizhou Location










Miao people's village










White water River 白水河










Photos taken in Leishan County


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Wind and Rain Bridge 风雨桥


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Exploring Chinese minority villages in Guizhou, one will be fascinated by its minority people's exotic dress, daily life and unique architecture of their wooden houses. 


Miao people's houses.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Virtually all the ethnic groups in China love to sing and dance. It has been said that when these minorities learn how to speak, they can sing and when they learn to walk, they can dance. Singing and dancing are an integral part of their makeup and are the primary vehicles for expressing passion and optimism. You'll have an opportunity to experience first-hand the music and culture of these fascinating people.




















Miao people love singing and dancing


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guizhou is a place of immense diversity and beautiful scenery. This impressive province is home to some of the most amazing waterfalls in the county......

Huang-Guo-Shu Waterfalls pictures by Mr Beijing Sunset
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_4185.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

陡坡塘瀑布

Waterfalls pictures by Mr Beijing Sunset
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_4141.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The Wonders of Guizhou by Mr Beijing Sunset
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_5724.html

云门团


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Zhi-Jin Cave ( Eng= Ji Jin ) 织金洞
by Mr Beijing Sunset 

The largest cave in China, is home to the biggest stalagmite in the world. 
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_4242.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The beautiful scenery in Tian-Xing Bridge area by Mr Beijing Sunset 天星桥景区
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_4670.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-3


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Zhenyuan Ancient Town ( 2280 years old ) 镇远古城
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/19_4637.html

Wuyang River in Zhenyuan is quite beautiful, and Qinglong dong(Green Dragon Cave or Black Dragon Cave) is famous for its Chinese architecture!

Green Gragon Cave and Wuyang River by Mr Beijing Sunset


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Green Dragon Cave and Wuyang River -2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-3


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-4

An old street in Zhenyuan town


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guizhou Baling River Bridge opened to traffic on December 2009.
http://hnczlwp.blog.163.com/blog/static/90262149200992825235366/


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

QingLong 24 Curves Road,located QingLong County,near Anshun. 晴隆24道拐。

在1941年前晴隆县名为安南，因为与当时法国的殖民地安南（越南）同名易混淆，故就此地晴隆山为名
而改晴隆县。晴隆这个无电缺水仅九百余户山城小镇，由于所处特殊的地理位置和太平洋战争的爆发，成为滇黔通道上的抗战（抗日 ）后方重镇。
http://www.happytrip.net/show.aspx?id=138&cid=5


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Breathtaking beautiful pics, thanks for sharing, HKG!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Xie xie thankyou!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Dong ethnic minority
http://www.triptoguilin.com/Guilin-travel-guide/Dong-people.htm

The Big Song Festival 侗族大歌传歌节实拍 
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/32_9104.html

侗族大歌无论是音律结构、演唱技艺、演唱方式和演唱场合均与一般民间歌曲不同，它是一领众和，分高低音多声部谐唱的合唱种类，属于民间支声复调音乐歌曲，这在中外民间音乐中都极为罕见，侗族大歌不仅仅是一种音乐艺术形式，对于侗族人民文化及其精神的传承和凝聚都起着非常重大的作用，是侗族文化的直接体现。


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Dong ethnic minority,the Big Song Festival -2


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

This is a great thread. Such beauty.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

The place's beautiful beyond belief!!!

Do these people welcome tourists? I'd definitely wanna visit this place! It'd be fun to drive on that winding road too!


----------



## johngeres (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow. Really nice pictures. Climate and surrounding view is superb. I have never seen such a beautiful and wonderful place before. Keep sharing such threads, so that we can also explore new dimensions in the world.


----------



## quynhvietnam (Oct 27, 2010)

I hve been there....so woldeful place. so emotional to see your pic.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Jiucaiping mountain peak 
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20571&extra=page=1

贵州韭菜坪山峰


在贵州境内，有两座名叫“韭菜坪”的山峰，分别是“大韭菜坪”和“小韭菜坪”。其中小韭菜坪有“贵州屋脊”之称，是贵州的最高峰，主峰海拔2900.6米，山顶石林密布。登上小韭菜坪，周围的赫章、威宁、水城、钟山区三县一区皆在眼底。大韭菜坪风景秀美，山顶韭菜郁郁葱葱，故名。贵州韭菜坪是世界最大的连片喀斯特地区，山腰生长成片野韭菜于山脊侧坡一处处缓平地带。景区主峰海拔2900.6米，为贵州最高峰，夏季凉爽、冬季积雪。素有“贵州屋脊”之称，登上山顶、望眼四周，乌蒙磅礴的气势尽收眼底。因而有“不到韭菜坪、枉看贵州山”之说。


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-2


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

-3


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread. Thank You for the photos!


----------

